# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» продлил акцию «Рекордный Интернет» для новых и существующих абонентов

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! Информируем Вас о том, что акция от byfly Рекордный Интернет для физических лиц продлена до 31.05.2016.
	На условиях акции Рекордный Интернет новым и существующим абонентам, физическим лицам, подключающимся к тарифным планам Рекорд 25, Рекорд 50 new и Рекорд 100, предоставляется возможность воспользоваться услугами по цене предыдущего тарифного плана в линейке Рекорд в течение трех месяцев.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

